# Phalaenopsis tetraspis (coffee color form)



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 13, 2021)

One of my favourite Phalaenopsis species, tetraspis has so many color forms from white, red, bicolor, magenta, blue (indigo) and brown (coffee). I want them all lol.

This is the coffee color form. Larger flowers than I thought. From seedling based. Looks like from indigo blue line due to the indigo spot on the lip, behind the fuzzy tip.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 13, 2021)

You got me with coffee color. makes me wonder what kind of coffee you usually drink. lol


----------



## abax (Oct 13, 2021)

I have several tets and tet crosses, but I've never seen one like this. It's a bit of an
oddball for a Phal. Love the star shape of these Tets.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 13, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> You got me with coffee color. makes me wonder what kind of coffee you usually drink. lol


Lol I actually like mocachino slush only hehe.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2021)

interesting colour


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 14, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> interesting colour


May make interesting hybrids? I think the Taiwanese have started breeding them and new colors may emerge for this genus.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 15, 2021)

abax said:


> I have several tets and tet crosses, but I've never seen one like this. It's a bit of an
> oddball for a Phal. Love the star shape of these Tets.


I just researched this form. It is officially called fm. brunneola (reference to brown color).


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice! There were few tetraspis varieties when I was collecting phal species. … it does look like the usual color of coffee flavored ice cream, which I do enjoy (though not real coffee very much)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2021)

An alba form of this species just sequentially opened another flush:


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 9, 2021)

Ice coffee and those green coloured honey dew melon ------- so nice. It's really bad ---- or actually really good, how there's often a food association hehehehehe

Both flowers are so beautiful.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 9, 2021)

Both are gorgeous


----------



## abax (Nov 10, 2021)

The alba is fantastic! I have what I believe is a tet cross named Buddha's Gift x
Bill Freeman that looks VERY similar. Maybe not quite so eye catching, but the
star shape is lovely in green/white.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 11, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> One of my favourite Phalaenopsis species, tetraspis has so many color forms from white, red, bicolor, magenta, blue (indigo) and brown (coffee). I want them all lol.
> 
> This is the coffee color form. Larger flowers than I thought. From seedling based. Looks like from indigo blue line due to the indigo spot on the lip, behind the fuzzy tip.
> 
> ...


Wonderful. Never seen this.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 14, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Wonderful. Never seen this.



I can echo this. So far I've never seen such a Phal. tetrapsis with a colour like milk coffee and your alba form iys an eye catcher, too.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 25, 2022)

Another flush of blooms in 3 months from my tetraspis village. 







Still waiting for the blue lividas to bloom patiently lol.


----------



## PeteM (Jan 29, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Another flush of blooms in 3 months from my tetraspis village.
> 
> View attachment 31967
> View attachment 31964
> ...



Im right there with you.. this is from my tetrapsis hamlet. Got this from Dr. Bill. Phal tetraspis fma brunneola. Was the tag. My coffee from Carri is still tiny.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 29, 2022)

So cute!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2022)

i like the yellow one


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 16, 2022)

Another caramel flower just opened:


----------



## PeteM (Feb 16, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Another caramel flower just opened:
> 
> View attachment 32421
> View attachment 32422
> ...


Wow looks like a big one!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 16, 2022)

About 5.0 cm NS … I accidentally knocked the pollen off so I selfed it lol.


----------

